# Where to have a Brown Bear done?



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Just putting some feelers out there. I was fortunate to have returned from Kodiak with a Brown Bear just recently. Looking for some recommendations in state for a full body, upright mount.

Thanks,
Ric


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Legends Taxidermy LLC
Website

 
: 5089 US-31, Scottville, MI 49454
Phone: (231) 757-9589

They have a showroom that usually has several bears in various poses.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Ron Ferguson


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Rico said:


> Just putting some feelers out there. I was fortunate to have returned from Kodiak with a Brown Bear just recently. Looking for some recommendations in state for a full body, upright mount.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ric



Why you wanna mount that little cub you got....

Here's some nice work. No personal experience with them though.

https://thewildlifegallery.com/bear

http://www.artistryofwildlife.com/bear-gallery.html


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

x 2 for Legends


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Naber's Taxidermy in GR; checkout their Facebook page.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Check out Hilde taxidermy in Clarkston, Bob does some amazing work. He really seems to be popular with the big animals, seems every time I go in his shop he’s working on a bear or something crazy from Africa. Last time it was a hyena attacking a warthog while getting impaled with the warthogs tusk. Definitely worth looking into.


----------

